# problem in the grow room



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Some of the plants in the shed have started to show a lot of dead spots on the leaves and Im not really sure what is going on.  It started with just one plant a few weeks ago and now a few more are starting to do the same thing.  The funny thing is, it is only happening to my buddies plants and not mine.  They are being fed the same Fox Farms nutes and the same water.  My plants are bigger so I have been feeding them more than the smaller ones.  Hopefully the pics will be good enough for someone to tell what is going on.  All opinions are appreciated.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

It has been starting at the bottom of the plant and working its way up.  The leaves turn yellow first and then they start have a bunch of dead spots and then the leaf curls up and dies.  Im thinking its a nute lockout but I really have no idea.


----------



## the chef (Oct 18, 2009)

Bugs, get your scope out and check top and bottom of the leaves!


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

What kind of bugs are you thinking?  I have had spider mites and I know its not them.  My plants are a foot away from these infected plants and I have no signs of this problem on any of my plants.  Ill post a few pics of my plants so you can see the difference.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you have a fan blowing on them?


----------



## the chef (Oct 18, 2009)

ok no mites you may need to check fer root rot, mold or maybe some fungus in the soil if all look good start flushing. Others will chime in with more expirence in this. It looks like a black bug prob i had on my sweet thai basil spice plants, but mj works a little different.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a big ol box fan blowing on them. 

Im growing in a shed that was built horribly so I would not doubt the bug theory but I really just dont think it is bugs.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 18, 2009)

Are your buddy's plants in the same type of soil as yours?


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

same soil, same nutes, same water, and both under hps.  I am using five gallon buckets and his are three gallons I think.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

We are growing different strains too.


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 18, 2009)

Never mentioned ph. The leave curl and necrosis implied nutes - so I'd start there. Older fan leaves are being effected as the plant pulls nutes from them to compensate for the defienciency. Because of the movement of nutes within the plant (as older leaves become more necrotic) we know the defecient nute is mobile. Potassium is a good start. Symtoms ussually include yellow leaves, necrotic and brown spots, leave curl and occasionally stiff and brittle growth. When plants are in a not so great environment (like a shed) they frequently must use extra potassium and phosphorus to fight of local disease and mold that may be present. IMO a good flush with a balenced nute follow up would improve things drastically. Most importantly - CHECK YOUR PH. Your pics of the overall plant look great - hope they turn around man. best of luck


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Never mentioned ph. The leave curl and necrosis implied nutes - so I'd start there. Older fan leaves are being effected as the plant pulls nutes from them to compensate for the defienciency. Because of the movement of nutes within the plant (as older leaves become more necrotic) we know the defecient nute is mobile. Potassium is a good start. Symtoms ussually include yellow leaves, necrotic and brown spots, leave curl and occasionally stiff and brittle growth. When plants are in a not so great environment (like a shed) they frequently must use extra potassium and phosphorus to fight of local disease and mold that may be present. IMO a good flush with a balenced nute follow up would improve things drastically. Most importantly - CHECK YOUR PH. Your pics of the overall plant look great - hope they turn around man. best of luck



So you think they are lacking bloom nutes?  The first pics are not the same plants as the pictures I posted later in the thread.  The first pics of the fan leaves are pics of my buddies plants and then the pics of the nice looking plants are my plants that havent been effected at all.  So basically my plants look awesome and his look like crap.


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay - I misunderstood. Yours do look good. Your buddy's ph is most likely to low.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Is it possible for his ph to be lower or higher than my ph?  Wouldnt they be the same or atleast very close?  Ive never had to raise my ph, what do you recommend?


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 18, 2009)

I was just going to ask about pot size before rereading. The smaller pot could have a higher ph as ppm increases and salt build-up occurs. Obviously this is contradictory to what I mentioned earlier about a low ph but I'm still catching up. Nute lock-out occurs w/ high or low ph. Identifying which nute will obviously lead us in the right direction. I think you said the problem has occured from the bottom up, which implies generally that nitrogen could be the issue. When Nitrogen is not properly applied at a younger stage it can easily lead to later emerging defeciencies - maybe your buddy didn't add enough initially before passing them on. Regardless of what the problem is here, the solution is the same. I'd flush heavy with ph balenced water only, then follow up with something relatively balenced. Spray and grow makes a great zinc/iron foliar application I might a spray afterward also to help chlorophyll production and to green things up. Sorry for bouncing all over with the ph thing - Sunday duuude. Hope it works out


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 18, 2009)

I use general hydroponics ph up and down. The stuff works instantly and effeciently. Although it's not organic you need so little I have to recommend it.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

If I give a good flush would it be best to hit it with some nutes or give it some ph up or down?


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

I think I need a ph meter and then go from there.  Any recommendations on a reliable cheap ph meter?


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks  like  the late blight  that my   tomato  plants  got this  summer


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

It has been cold as hell out, could that be a cause?


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I think I need a ph meter and then go from there.  Any recommendations on a reliable cheap ph meter?



22.50>>>>>>>>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html

I hve this one and love it...


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks mister hampster


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> thanks mister hampster



You are very welcome...one of the great things about this site is everyone shares the good deals they hve found...


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

I just checked out the site and it seems like a great deal.  I thought I was going to have to buy one of those 200 dollar hanna ph meters.  I had no idea you could get them so cheap.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

that pen sucks its not accurate at all do your self a favor get a continues  milwakee like 100 bucks just remeber you get what you  pay for.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

if i knew you id send you that same pen i got it in my drawer dont really know why im saving it.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

How unreliable is it?  Have you compared it to anything else to see how far off the readings were?  Is it off by just a lil or a lot?


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> that pen sucks its not accurate at all do your self a favor get a continues  milwakee like 100 bucks just remeber you get what you  pay for.



I hve had zero problems with this pen...I am sure there are better ones but it does not suck...


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/milwaukeesm102.html

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-SMS120-pH-Monitor-Continuous-Reading-Meter_W0QQitemZ250307012959QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a4775e95f
the second link is the one on all the time the first is a portable. i run saltwater reefs with these and my hydro setup every 2-3 yrs you replace electrode. dont go cheap you will be disappointed


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

i can go take pics even a video i  will compare my pen calibrated to my 2 continues and 2 portable milwakee its off. all 4 of mine read all the same the pen reads diffrent all the time. my buddy grabbed the same pen i told him dont bother but he did he regretes it. dude its 20 bucks if you got 20 to waste do it but i would put that 20 to a better one.i do hydro so i have to be accurate soil is more forgiving


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

hey hamster you have another meter to compare it to.maybe me and my buddy got a bad batch? but 2 i doubt


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Dr I just checked out your meter and I cant really understand any difference.  Can you explain what the difference in easy terms?


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> hey hamster you have another meter to compare it to.maybe me and my buddy got a bad batch? but 2 i doubt



I don't hve another pen or meter to compare it to but I know I hve had zero ph problems since getting it...like said I am sure there are better ones and the one you are recomending is most likely better by a lot...but it works well for me..I recalibrate every month and try and keep it in good order...


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

the diffrence between the links or the diffrence between the pen and the links


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

if you compare between pen and meter its just better quality parts that hold up the electrode in pen is cheap.ok now the meters the continues one is power supply is the receptacle on wall the other one runs off 9 v battery and is portable.i have hydro setup and soil and fish tanks. my 2 that run from the wall monitor my hydro setup for ebb flow. the other monitors my ro water. the 2 portable i use to check fish tank and my calcium reactor the other portable monitors my water for the soil grows. i have had these meters for 6 plus yrs no problems


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2009)

That is a real nice meter...if I was hard core hydro I wld probably invest in it...I use mine to ph my water and nutes for feeding and it works well enough...


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

now back to your problem i suspect  your ph is the culprit which leads to nute lockout your plants seem to be suffrering multiple def


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

so are you saying the pen is portable and the meter one has to be plugged in?  I am growing in soil and would prefer portable.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

I was thinking ph was the problem but that is really the one area of growing I have no experience in and have never had a problem with.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

ya first one is portable with temp compensation. the great thing with the temp comp is it adjusts for the temp to get a real accurate reading. temp on some pens can lead to inaccurate readings. take alook around the net for them but eseason is the cheapest i found


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Ill prob get that one


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Ill prob get that one



If you hve the cash I wld get the one he suggested if you hve a limited budget and grow in soil I wld go with the 22 buck one...soil is more forgiving


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Im all soil.  Ive tried hydro and its just not my thing.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

really hydro is by far i think alot easier it costs more to get setup. i love hydro.after this last soil no more soil. i hate lugging dirt. makes a mess of my kitchen my wife always yelling at me for dirt on floor. forget that it was worth every dime not to hear her yell


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 18, 2009)

Yo There,

    I have seen this with muliple grows and in my case it was the strain that was just very sensitive all around, same size container, same mix of soil, same nutes, and I just watched her turn to toast, but I'm not there to really have observed all, so I am as the rest of us are sorta limited, but I found a site that might at least give you some more food for thought.

hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm

Right on the front page you will see many up close pics of damage to leaves, and who knows maybe it will help.

I think that your ladies need a bit of that real good stuff otherwise known as some *GREEN MOJO 
*th_GreenMoJo 3.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

maybe they were just missing the mojo


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey, cold weather inhibits the absorbtion of both potassium and phosphorus - and a smaller pot root system will get cooler than the larger ones. When you flush - use ph balenced water. 2 gallons should do it. Then add a gallon w/ nutes. Remember, if it's going to be cold add extra bloom nutes as absorbtion is less effecient particularily with those nutes below 65 degrees. Just get a cheap ph strip kit to start - if the problems continue then I'd invest in somehing more expensive.

When I intially saw these pics I immediatly thought potassium, after talking with you - it seemed maybe N or a higher ph was possible. I've encountered many grows that got to cold and with that info I would of told right away it was bloom nutes. Many people don't realize how much temp effects the root systems ability to intake potassium and phosphorus. try increasing these things and see how it goes. Let us know how it goes.........


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Today I wrapped a long piece of thick insulation all the way around the pots so maybe that will help the cold temps at night a little bit.

The temps have been very low at night around here.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

ya same here dipped into 20s my room is like 50-60 at night 70 day as long as they didnt freeze they can take some cold temps. at 60 growth stops


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

I might just leave the lights off for 24 hours and switch the schedule so the lights are on at night and off during the day.  I might have too.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

my buddy does that works for him. im assuming this place you keep them has no  elect n or part of home. how cold does it get in there


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 18, 2009)

I run mine at night also. Some districts have cheaper off peak fees and in my area I utilize cooler night time temps to keep light temps down and drop the light on the plants for more lumens.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Im growing in a shed and the temps are getting into the 30s every night sometimes into the 20s.

Ive thought about running a little heater but even the smallest heater I could fine used like 1500 watts.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

wow thats cold for them what about a small propane fire place do you have safe room to run one of those till there done. hd has them 200 to 300 though probally not worth it though


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Im going to leave that all up to my buddy cause my plants are doing fine and only his are messed up.  This is going to be my only grow in his shed so I dont want to invest any more money than I already have.  Im not really sure what I will do right now.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 18, 2009)

ah i didnt see it was his shed ok so the choice  is clear ride it out good luck


----------



## gotthesilver (Oct 20, 2009)

looks very much like a magnesium blockage resulting from an excess in calcium. its very easy and safe to fix. add 1 tbsp of Epson Salt (magnesium sulfate) to one gallon of water. after the 2nd watering you will see a difference


----------

